# Vecton UV 200.



## Anonymous (12 Aug 2008)

Hi guys, just wondering whether a vecton UV 200 is too small to add to the tetra tec 1200 filtration system?


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Aug 2008)

> Four stage hosetails for flexible hose from 1/2" to 1 1/4", held in place with screw on collars for easy removal when servicing and maintaining unit.


 (12mm - 22mm).



> V2 Vecton 200 : For aquariums up to approx 200 litres/50 UK gal/60 US gal :Max Flow 680lph



This second quote would suggest not, but then if you take media in the filter into consideration, your EX1200 won't be pushing 1200lph.  Not sure how much it will be pushing though.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2008)

Nick593 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, just wondering whether a vecton UV 200 is too small to add to the tetra tec 1200 filtration system?



The Tetratec EX1200 as a flow rate of 1200lph and the UV200 has a max flow of 680lph, so that would mean you would loose half the flow rate of your filter, either buy a dedicated pump for the UV or buy a higher spec UV!!



> V2ecton 200: For aquariums up to 200 litres/50 imp gal/60 US gal
> Maximum flow/hr: 680 litres/150 imp gal/180 US gal
> V2ecton 300: For aquariums up to 300 litres/65 imp gal/80 US gal
> Maximum flow/hr: 960 litres/215 imp gal/255 US gal
> ...



Hope that helps


----------



## Themuleous (12 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> The Tetratec EX1200 as a flow rate of 1200lph and the UV200 has a max flow of 680lph, so that would mean you would loose half the flow rate of your filter, either buy a dedicated pump for the UV or buy a higher spec UV!!



I think the flow rate given for the UV is the max flow rate for the unit to be effective.  The UV doesn't actually have a flow rate _per se_, its effectiveness is reliant on the flow rate of the water put through it by the filter.  You could run a ex1200 on the UV200, with only a very slight reducing in flow, its just that the UV probably wouldn't be effective as the water would pass through it to quickly.

The thing to remember with UV's is that its the time the water is in 'contact' within the UV light that is important.  The longer this is, the better at killing things the UV light gets.  Its a bit like sub burn.  5 mins on a UV bed probably won't do anything, 60mins might turn you red! 

I hope that makes sense.

Sam


----------



## jpeg6785 (18 Dec 2008)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum but thought i'd just add a little something here.

I would suggest the UV200 is too small for the EX1200 at the standard flow rate, you could however turn the flow rate of the tetra down utilising the inlet and outlet flow levers, however more importantly if you decide to go for the higher rate UV system you must bear in mind the size of the aquarium and the volume of water in it, the higher rate the UV the more heat you are pumping into the aquarium and trust me with a vecton 600 theres a lot of additional heat generated in fact it will rise to around the 25-26oc mark without any other additional heat source in there and if the ambient temperature in the room is quite high (a fire on etc) and with a few tubes at approx 100w tital may even push the tank temperate over 27-28 mark so you may have overheating issues to deal with, obviosuly if you have got a larger 250l+ aquarium you most likely would be ok.

something to consider.

Regards

Adam


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Dec 2008)

Don't forget though that countering the UV heat issue will be the fact the heater is not working when the heat is high enough already.  therefore although the UV lamp will heat water that passes through the heater will not turn on so much.

9W UV versus 300W heater is a fair saving even when the UV will be on 24 hours.

I got rid of my UV ages ago though.  They do reduce the flow no matter which size you get.  Water having to change direction is going to slow the rate down and as far as I know there aren't any that are 'straight through' units.
I think there is another thread somewhere on here that UV also messes about with nutrients or something like that.

AC


----------



## jpeg6785 (19 Dec 2008)

Basically my tank 230l is heated by the uv600 and is on 24/7 as supercoley 1 suggests, however I still use a heater in there its hardley ever on but during the winter months the temperature during the night can drop substantially with low ambient tempertures and then it occasionally kicks in, during periods of high tempertures though I do have to vent the tank through 50mm (Silent)computer fans in the top of the hood to draw excess heat mostly produced by the lighting.

Its obvious the flow rate will be reduced but my 1200 still has a good substantial output from the spraybar.


----------

